

18.939 Kilometers (about 11.77 Miles) - franze
http://worlds-highest-website.com/

======
samarudge
The 'Elevator' links should definitely have used animated scrolling

------
VonLipwig
I don't get it.. what is the purpose?

Also according to the style sheet it isn't 18.939km.

"height: 2219em; /* temporary (due to Firefox 3), usually 18939em */"

Its really 2.219km.. apparently

~~~
cleverjake
em != km

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Em_(typography)#CSS>

~~~
VonLipwig
Hmm, have you read the sites CSS? By setting the font-size to 100cm wouldn't
you also be setting the em to 1 metre? em == m

